# eBay buyer beware



## ZE52414 (Aug 24, 2017)

Just wanted to let people know about a crooked eBayer. 

Recently listed 5 deluxe guards on eBay and had a guy make an offer and I accepted the offer, and 2 days go by and the buyer didn't pay. eBay opened a case on him and over the course of 5 days I messaged him telling him parts are ready to be shipped just need the payment. And received nothing from him. About a week went by after not hearing anything I relisted and sold the parts and the very next day the previous buyer paid for the parts. I simply told the guy the order needs to be canceled, because he didn't pay. And he cussed me out which whatever. I tried to refund his money and since eBay opened a case it wouldn't let me do a refund right away. So this is what I got from him since he waited 2 weeks on his payment.


----------



## kreika (Aug 24, 2017)

One of the many reasons I can't stand eBay. Hopefully they'll delete the negative feedback. Good luck.


----------



## catfish (Aug 24, 2017)

Ebay Sucks!


----------



## partsguy (Aug 24, 2017)

I had this happen two years ago on a glove box liner for a 1961-68 Lincoln Continental. The bum bought the part. The bum never paid for the part, and I waited longer than I should in today's world. I open a case against him and eBay found in my favor.  I relisted the item, and did so as a Buy it Now, not an auction like before. In a Buy it Now, immediate payment is required and that is ALL I will do now. I increased the price because I had "free shipping" on it this time, so the total was really the same.

The bum buyer was still able to leave negative feedback on me, calling me a fraud and that I wasn't happy with what the part sold for and I never sent him his stuff. He never responded to any of my messages before. When I confronted him about his "feedback", he said "stop trying to contact me thanks". My reply was, "you will be hearing from eBay"

Sure enough, I got on the phone, and eBay realized that this person should not have been able to slander me like that in the open. They removed the feedback, and the buyer got a strike on his account. I win.

So, in short, CALL EBAY!


----------



## Reesatheresa (Aug 24, 2017)

I have dealt with some pretty shady individuals who have purchased from me on eBay.  If you haven't already.  Call eBay.  Talk to someone.  I find sometimes you can get a different response via phone than email.  Ask to talk to a supervisor if your first point of contact cannot help.  If for some reason the feedback cannot be removed, you can comment on it and briefly explain your side. The buyer can also be blocked from buying anything from you in the future.  I add buyers who have unpaid item cases close without payment to my blocked buyers list.  Good luck.  I hope it gets resolved in your favor

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Aug 24, 2017)

EBAY, for all it's flaws, is still THE BEST open market on the internet for used goods. You attract an audience there that would never be possible anywhere else, and for a very small fee to keep the site running.

I got ripped off on the CABE once. You don't see me slandering the CABE. I agreed with you all at one time on eBay, but have since opened my eyes to reality.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 24, 2017)

Reesatheresa said:


> I have dealt with some pretty shady individuals who have purchased from me on eBay.  If you haven't already.  Call eBay.  Talk to someone.  I find sometimes you can get a different response via phone than email.  Ask to talk to a supervisor if your first point of contact cannot help.  If for some reason the feedback cannot be removed, you can comment on it and briefly explain your side. The buyer can also be blocked from buying anything from you in the future.  I add buyers who have unpaid item cases close without payment to my blocked buyers list.  Good luck.  I hope it gets resolved in your favor
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk




I went a step farther and banned all buyers from outside the USA. I also banned all buyers with few feedback scores.


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 24, 2017)

In a fixed priced listing you should specify immediate payment required. That's puts an end to this behavior.


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 24, 2017)

rideahiggins said:


> In a fixed priced listing you should specify immediate payment required. That's puts an end to this behavior.



No matter what it's 48 hrs.


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 24, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> No matter what it's 48 hrs.



If you require immediate payment and they have not paid for it they have no claim to it and someone else can purchase it.
For all other items, if you list with a fixed price, you can require a buyer who clicks *Buy It Now* to pay you immediately using PayPal. If you require immediate payment, the item remains available for purchase until a buyer has completed a PayPal payment, or until the listing expires. The first buyer who clicks *Buy It Now* *and completes* their PayPal payment officially purchases your item. Once a buyer completes payment, the listing ends.


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 24, 2017)

rideahiggins said:


> If you require immediate payment and they have not paid for it they have no claim to it and someone else can purchase it.
> For all other items, if you list with a fixed price, you can require a buyer who clicks *Buy It Now* to pay you immediately using PayPal. If you require immediate payment, the item remains available for purchase until a buyer has completed a PayPal payment, or until the listing expires. The first buyer who clicks *Buy It Now* *and completes* their PayPal payment officially purchases your item. Once a buyer completes payment, the listing ends.



I get what your saying I will have to look what mine is set at. I usually do a fixed price. Or best offer. So if I accept the offer the buyer is supposed to pay within 48hrs. I may have to take the offer off. And do the immediate payment.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 24, 2017)

rideahiggins said:


> If you require immediate payment and they have not paid for it they have no claim to it and someone else can purchase it.
> For all other items, if you list with a fixed price, you can require a buyer who clicks *Buy It Now* to pay you immediately using PayPal. If you require immediate payment, the item remains available for purchase until a buyer has completed a PayPal payment, or until the listing expires. The first buyer who clicks *Buy It Now* *and completes* their PayPal payment officially purchases your item. Once a buyer completes payment, the listing ends.




And....Bingo!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks for posting a screenshot of the feedback--Sashel323 just got added to my block bidder list! V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 24, 2017)

Can you add a note underneath his feedback in your defense like a seller could in the old days?


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 24, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Can you add a note underneath his feedback in your defense like a seller could in the old days?



Well I added feedback under his incase someone did some ivestigating. I will definitely look into that! Pretty bogus really since I've had 100% feedback since 2004.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 24, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Well I added feedback under his incase someone did some ivestigating. I will definitely look into that! Pretty bogus really since I've had 100% feedback since 2004.




Man that sucks! I know it hurts to lost your perfect score but you should not worry that much. At the end of the road buyers always check all the feedback and they can easily realize that you have had a perfect score for years and that one negative feedback should be left by a SOB sucker. At least that's how I read feedback from vendors...just saying.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 24, 2017)

I had one the other week. Listed a Bike Frame Buy it Now, sold the first night. Guy didn't pay right then but emailed the next day and said he would have to pay me the next week when he got paid. I said No -that wasn`t agreeable and canceled the transaction. I relisted the item and-- he bid again this time saying he could and would pay before the end of the day. I said Okay. But, he didn`t or whatever- said Paypal would not let him pay, and asked me to cancel the transaction a second time. I did- but told him not to bid again. I relisted the frame once more and again it sold that night and the new buyer was happy. Was a lot of extra trouble... left no feedback for the poor creature...---Cowboy


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 26, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks for posting a screenshot of the feedback--Sashel323 just got added to my block bidder list! V/r Shawn



Trying to add this buyer to my blocked lists as well, Sashel323 is coming up as an invalid user-? nevermind, it worked without capitalizing it- sashel323. Blocked.
Darcie


----------



## Barto (Aug 26, 2017)

I gave my daughter a Leather Firemens helmet...very nice condition topped with a brass eagle.  Bidding war ensued and eventually sold for a great price... buyer never paid.  I understand you don't want to to loose an item but to bid and not pay???  Says voulumes about the bidder.  She relisted and it sold for less.  Whatever - Jerk!


----------



## pikljoose (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm actually surprised that someone called eBay and was able to communicate real, actual thoughts between two parties.

I attempted such shenanigans myself (twice I think) about 10 years ago and learned eBay staff are/were bigger idiots than the non-paying bidders.

I just don't invest that much  energy anymore.  I file my cases and get my fees refunded.  Done.

In my experience, the collector markets (cars, bikes, watches, etc) where people have an emotional connection or similar reasoning yield a 99% + success rate.

General audience stuff, oh the horror...I have attempted sell electronics, modern car parts, etc and that brings the non-bidding nuts out of the woodwork.  Maybe around an 85% success rate.  I just avoid "new" crap and the fools that follow it.


----------

